# herbal colon cleanse/doxycycline



## Nana56 (Mar 26, 2003)

About 10 years ago I had been using immodium but felt it was making me sicker (nausea), so I did a herbal colon cleanse (tabs) along with supplements (acidopholus/bifidus/aloe vera drink/vitamins/minerals/liver & gall bladder tabs for cleansing/psyllium husks/digestive enzymes). I was suffering terribly from IBS and I was very thin. I was 46 then and couldn't walk more than 10 feet without shortness of breath. It took a while for me to get better (months), but I did get a lot better. I could actually eat and not run to the bathroom 8 times a day. Two years ago, Mt. Sinai had done a study and found some people had bacteria that was causing the diarrhea. I found a Doctor who would perscribe doxycycline (antibiotic) for me and I now have formed stools all the time. Now, if I could only figure out what's causing the stomach pain,, which I only have a problem with after 3 a.m.... I'm really wondering if it's food combinations (carbohydrates vs fats?). Hope this will be of some help to someone.


----------

